# Curious about what color this is considered



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Looking to purchase this little guy. The seller said he is sable but there's no marks around the eye's. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

(Dark) sable and beautiful


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

One more picture to help


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree. He's definently sable. Handsome pup!


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Kathrynil said:


> I agree. He's definently sable. Handsome pup!


Thank you


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

He is VERY handsome!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I call that color "wow"


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black sable is the color. Beautiful pup


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What a good looking puppy. If his character matches his looks, he would be perfect.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Coryc86 What color are his parents?


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Fodder said:


> @Coryc86 What color are his parents?


Blk/red and black


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

I just bought him and his under coat is a blue/grey color


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Coryc86 said:


> Blk/red and black


if those are the confirmed (& purebred) parents, puppy is not sable... rather, a weak pigmented black. sables are not possible without at least 1 sable parent. i’d personally expect my breeder to know this...therefore i’d pass on this pup and continue researching the breed/breeders.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> if those are the confirmed (& purebred) parents, puppy is not sable... rather, a weak pigmented black. sables are not possible without at least 1 sable parent. i’d personally expect my breeder to know this...therefore i’d pass on this pup and continue researching the breed/breeders.








Margman Yan


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Margman Yan




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> Margman Yan
> 
> 
> Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Margman Yan
> ...


what are you showing me?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> what are you showing me?


Those dominant black dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> Those dominant black dogs.


ok. i’m aware of them. my comment was in response to those who said the puppy was sable. .....confused 🧐


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> ok. i’m aware of them. my comment was in response to those who said the puppy was sable. .....confused 🧐


Now that I’ve seen more of those dogs with dominant black, I would say that is the color this dog resembles. With that gene, the black dog could be black/sable. I doubt that though.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

I just did his akc registration online and I listed him as black. He's just a pet so if I did it wrong I guess it really don't matter because I dont plan on breeding him. Thanks for all the input though. Its greatly appreciated


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mom


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mom


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Coryc86 said:


> Mom


I’d say black is right.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That pup is a sable. No question. A dark dark sable, some call it black sable - NOT black. The dam (mother) is black. The sire CANNOT be "black and red" - with a black dam, the sire of this pup must be a sable. Simple genetics. Perhaps the owner of the male just did not understand what color he was when he was registered.

He is a very nice looking sable and this is a highly popular color!

Lee


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I read one site where black sable was recognized but another that says it's grey sable and black sable is not recognized. I think both are sable and the black or grey is a descriptor.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Coryc86 do you have a picture of dad?


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dad


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

To me in person and in pictures the mom seems to have a different color under coat. In pictures you can see on her neck by her ears. All in all he's a very smart pup and we're happy with his.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you!
sire looks as expected.
although i’d consider him black and tan rather than red... he certainly isn’t sable. i stand by my original comments based on the info and photos provided.

i’m glad you’re happy with your pup! enjoy him


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

He's home and he's loved!


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Here's what I was talking about


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thats a picture the breeder just sent me from when he was younger


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Are his hairs banded?


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Are his hairs banded?


What does that mean?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

If you look at his hair does it go light then dark then light or dark again?


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> If you look at his hair does it go light then dark then light or dark again?


Yes


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

That’s a sable puppy, not a solid black. That means the dam must also be a black sable. Boy, this whole thing is confusing.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Pytheis said:


> That’s a sable puppy, not a solid black. That means the dam must also be a black sable. Boy, this whole thing is confusing.


Yes it is lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

are the 3 photos that are close ups the mother? if so, she is a black sable - not pure black.....

the male pictured is a black and tan and it is totally impossible to produce a sable from a black and tan and a black. So either the dam is actually a sable or that is not the actual sire....she had a secret date....

All Sables are genetically the same - sable......there are PIGMENT modifiers...dark, light, red, tan, and pattern modifiers for mask, blanket/saddle etc....


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thats some close ups of the mom. I zoomed in to show the lighter colored hair on her neck. In person you can see it better.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OK - she is NOT black, she is Sable. She has super dark pigment - aka "black sable" - but she is a sable genetically - thus the color of your pup comes from her....Every sable must have at least one parent who is sable....it is the dominant color genetically.

Lee


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

First reply in the thread:


WNGD said:


> (Dark) sable and beautiful


And then all this back and forth lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Solid black smoke seal sable gsd... and that’s my final answer! 
....but i’ll admit, now i’d like to see the moms pedigree 🥴


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

3 gen ped that the breeder gave me


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Litter certificate


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

I agree, sable and beautiful. Besides who the heck cares about the name of the color. If the dog suits your taste and has the right temperament the name of the color is totally insignificant.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I see the heading "what color?" I'm always tempted to proclaim "blue" or "green"...


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Coryc86 said:


> Looking to purchase this little guy. The seller said he is sable but there's no marks around the eye's. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


WOW he's beautiful!! 🤩 I have a 3 year old sable, the sire was sable, at the time I wasn't even sure what I was getting  but he turned out beautiful. I'm not in the market but would you mind sharing how much he cost? When I bought mine I drove to VA from PA and paid $800 to not register him. Which was fine with me I had no plans to breed etc.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Jake78 said:


> WOW he's beautiful!! 🤩 I have a 3 year old sable, the sire was sable, at the time I wasn't even sure what I was getting  but he turned out beautiful. I'm not in the market but would you mind sharing how much he cost? When I bought mine I drove to VA from PA and paid $800 to not register him. Which was fine with me I had no plans to breed etc.


$1,000


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

This boy is a year old now and has grown so much. He’s definitely sable and now you can see it more. This is his 9 week old daughter Gracie


----------



## k9agent515 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coryc86 said:


> Looking to purchase this little guy. The seller said he is sable but there's no marks around the eye's. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


Dark seal point sable. My white females mom is this color. GORGEOUS


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

You bred your dog under a year (if he has a 9 week old pup)?


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

I didn’t breed him he did it his self within seconds but it’s not a big deal. AKC requires a male to be at least 7 months and he was 9 months at the time of breeding. I feel that if it was an issue AKC wouldn’t put the required age at 7months. I know that everyone has their own opinion but I have mine as well


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

well so much for the integrity of the breed to remain. AKC is nothing more than a registry, too bad you allowed a puppy to produce a litter. Hope you get him health tested so the buyers know what or what not to expect. Whoever allowed him to be used as stud is surely not responsibly breeding.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey I really don’t care what anyone has to say. I’m not on here to argue like a child so if you don’t have anything nice to say then keep your comments to yourself. Don’t assume you know everything because the one who claims to know it all has much to learn


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Besides as I said I wasn’t trying to breed them nor am I a breeder. I just have pets and stuff happens sometimes. Why don’t you try combating the extreme neglect of the pets in your local area before you get on here and open your mouth about stuff you don’t even know about. It’s easy to sound like a hero on here but we all know that few people are doing anything about the neglect of animals right in their own neighborhoods. Don’t act like you care to make yourself look good. Who knows though you might just be one of those few and if so then I apologize but if not then just be quite because the only one that can judge me is God


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WNGD said:


> I read one site where black sable was recognized but another that says it's grey sable and black sable is not recognized. I think both are sable and the black or grey is a descriptor.


Sable is sable. That is the color genetically. All other "variations" are basically just descriptive words denoting the depth and richness - or lack of - pigment aka "color"....silver, gray, black, dark, red - they are all still sables ...SV papers state "grau" or gray for sables....I have seen "dunklen grau" or dark gray as well on paperwork.

Lee


----------

